

How-To: Resurrecting Google SMS Search Using Twilio - jonmarkgo
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2013/05/resurrecting-google-sms-search-using-twilio.html

======
mpyne
Excellent, maybe all the commenters who complained that Google should leave
the service up because it's so easy to do and costs nothing will run out and
setup a replacement, since it's so easy to do and costs nothing.

------
jonmarkgo
Original thread that inspired this:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5695086>

